# IUI - can it be done on the NHS?



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, this is really mad, but I'm on my second cycle of IVF and I've never heard of IUI utnil today!!!  Basically, due to costs reasons this will be our last IVF cycle.  My DH has low sperm, but not massively low - the last time he had a test, after taking vits for a few months he was ok on 3 out of 4 things they look at.  I had a blocked tube, but it is now clear.

We already have a child, conceived naturally (he's nearly 6).  I know I'm not entitled to IVF on the NHS but would we be entitled to IUI if our doctor would refer us?  

If not, does anyone have any idea how much it is to pay privately for IUI and what the chances of success are?  Thanks.


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Jakesmum, 

Hope you are well!

IUI is available on the NHS but it depends on your local trust- it is not available to us because my DH already has a child from a previous relationship  

If you are to pay provately it is around £800 with all the drugs so a hell of a lot cheaper than IVF.  The success rates are not great though - around 15% if you are lucky! Although I have heard of a few postitives lately from IUI treatment. 

I am not sure about your DH's sperm issue though. Someone on here might have a better idea. 

Good luck honey

xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

We were offered 4 lots of iui on the NHS in Suffolk.  Although I think they may have now changed it if either of you have a child from a previous relationship - but not certain.

The success rates don't differ greatly from ivf once you get into v late 30s & early 40s - at NHS clinics, but I think there's some difference in the better ivf clinics.

It's much less invasive/hassle but with NHS treatment it's not as well tailored to the individual - eg. no clinics on Sat/Sun at our hospital.

Still, I know lots of FF ladies have had NHS success with iui - I know Charliezoom speaks v highly of my local hos & their iui.


Privately it varies from about £750 - 900 a time but you may get a Sat/Sun clinic if that's when optimum insemination occurs.

I don't think it's too much of an issue about the sperm - my DH had slow swimmers at the time, they do something called "washing" the sperm & they choose the fastest/best so provided there were at least some to choose from you'd prob be ok!

Also, if you check out some of the threads on here some people have improved their partner's sperm count/quality with vits/antibiotics, etc so that may be an option.

Hope this helps!

Jess xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Jakesmum - I am currently having IUI on the NHS but I believe you can only have it free if you have not children before.  But I have to be honest different areas have different rules.  All the very best with your treatment


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi  Jakesmum

I dont think you can have any treatment on the NHS free if you already have a child and pretty sure thats what it like round the whole country unfortunately.  

Wishing you lots of luck though xxxxx


----------

